# Help on older code 3 lightbar



## That Guy (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi,
I bought an old lightbar a while back and I can't seem to figure how it works. Its an older code 3 lightbar and it has a siren on it. All the wires were snipped to about 2 inches. It would be great if someone could tell me what I need to power and run this lightbar.
Thanks


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

What kind of bar is it? Either way I'll be able to help you.

Get a battery and then hook the ground to the frame of the bar. Or mounting foot. Then touch power to any of the other wires and the bar will light up. Well whatever wire you have power is hooked to that part will light up. Pretty simple. If it were mine, I'd take that old harness off and get a new one. No sense in butt splicing that short of a harness. Or you could make one. Or I could help ya make one too.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

I agree... We need to see the light. the older lights aren't that hard to wire up...just need to know what does what and switch and fuse it! Send us a picture or 2 if you can... take the chrome speaker and the lenses off and give us a view of the inside too. shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I'll post some pictures as soon as I get back from Vacation.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

That Guy;1271777 said:


> Thanks for the help. I'll post some pictures as soon as I get back from Vacation.


Where you at? If your in Indianapolis let me know cause I'm there for FDIC!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

open the bar up by removing the lenses, and look for the wire connector strip. using 12 volts, ground the frame like the other guys said, and touch the positive terminal to one of the wires and see what lights up. 
do this for each of the terminals except the speaker. mark what each terminal works,
remove the cut wires from the bar, and make or purchase a new harness. i usually just buy a few rolls of different color wire and tape it together, or some 7 conductor wire, depending how long the run is going to be


----------



## That Guy (Mar 19, 2011)

I couldn't get the pictures up but I'll try again later.
And also, it says it needs 12 volts of power, what am I suppose to use to power it?


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Take off the lens cover and find the large black wire and ground it then take a jumper wire from a vehicle battery and start touching wires to see what lights up. 
Example from what i recall there will be several wires there should be 2 sets of each color 1 with a solid color and 1 with a stripe. The solid color runs 1 side of the bar and the solid color with a stripe runs the other side. There will be 2 blue or light blue wires ( I think Light Blue) that runs to the Siren. I had a Code 3 mx7000 bar and that was an easy bar to wire up. Your Bar should be so easy to figure out a child can do it Unless it has been gutted by the previous owner


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

depends on how old it is maybe to sell it to a collector


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

still waiting on the photo's!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

That Guy;1274207 said:


> I couldn't get the pictures up but I'll try again later.
> And also, it says it needs 12 volts of power, what am I suppose to use to power it?


Send me your pics

[email protected] I'll help ya out.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

That Guy;1274207 said:


> it says it needs 12 volts of power, what am I suppose to use to power it?


A Battery! 
Or you can use jumper cables from your vehicle or a jumper box!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 19, 2011)

I sent the pictures to RBRONKEMA GHTFD. For some reason it wouldnt let me upload them


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Ah the good ole Code 3 MX7000. Thats a rare 52 inch bar too. Usually you see 48 and 58s. Not to many 52s. Anyway onto the topic at hand. I would replace that wiring harness, it to short to splice into and add onto. The big black 10 ga. wire is the ground wire. It looks like light blue with black stripe and blue is for the speaker. From the looks of it it only has rotators in it with the speaker. Red and red with black stripe are for the rotators. Yellow and yellow with black are for alley lights (if equiped) One of the whites is usually the intersection sweeps. Orange or orange with black stripe is usually take downs. And then you have the other ones for lower flashers and center rotator or oscilasor. Again if equiped. but your bar is not. But I'd def get a new wiring harness for that bar. Its all plug and play. Once you take the upper domes off everything can come out of those bars with a quarter inch nut driver.

I couldn't get 1 of the pics to upload, but its not much different than the last pic.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Ryan...To bad you couldn't get a frontal pic posted. Your right on the wiring. from the top view with the lenses on it...don't really look like a MX7000.... Looks more like a Star.... The wires from the wiring harness for the speaker speak for themselves. Like I said...Don't look like an MX....


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I'll try again. Its def a MX though. I can tell but the domes and rotators inside. Also the frame on the bottom.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Its def a MX7000 as I have one just like it sitting in the basement on a shelf


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah it's an MX... Probably a Generation 1... hey Fourbycb... wanna help this guy with some wiring since you've got one in your hands?


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

The best I could do at this point is 1st Ground the bar with the large Black wire and get a hot wire fused and start touching each wire 1 at a time to see what lights up / works. I dont know what wire run what as if the bar has been re wired by previous owner or what all the bar has now. My bar has Intersection lights, take downs, traffic director, Alt lights front and rear. Looking at his Bar it looks to have the basic's I can tell him is not to touch power to the Blue wires as they go to the Siren, As I stated before there will be 2 wires the same color with 1 of them haveing a stripe on it. example (ie a orange wire goes to 1 side of the bar and orange w black stripe goes to other side of bar, If he wires the 2 orange wire's together then both sides of the bar should light up.
If he takes off the dome cover to the drivers side he should see the wire block and be able to follow the wires from that point to see what wires go to what lights


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Red and red and black are for rotators not orange. Orange is usually takedowns and halogen flashers. Blue and blue and back go to the center section of the bar. White is for steady burn on the halogen flasher. White with black is usually intersection sweeps. The yellows are for the alley lights. And black is always ground. Red is always for the rotators in the MX bars because its 14 gauge wire and the rest of the wires in the harness are all 16 gauge. Reason being is because the rotators are going to draw the most amps out of anything in that bar. Unless someone completely rewired it thats how they come from the factory.


----------

